# What happened to my signature?



## robot. (Dec 29, 2009)

Neeeevermind!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jan 5, 2010)

OP what happened to yours??

I just realized mine dissappeared.


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Jan 5, 2010)

Hmm do I have one? (Posting just to see)


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jan 5, 2010)

Anyone?   Mods....Admin.....

My entire signature dissappeared and I did not delete it.


----------



## Ivey14 (Jan 5, 2010)

_***Deleted***_


----------



## Twix (Jan 5, 2010)

I am guessing that it's this: we're not supposed to include links to outside sources aside from fotki in our signatures. It counts as advertising in your signature and is prohibited. It was in the announcement this month; I changed mine right after reading it. Other permisable things to include are listed in the announcement.

HTH.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jan 5, 2010)

I don't even remember how to add the links. I still have my picture. But I had the link to my fotki saying "fotki," and I don't remember how to do that. UGH!!!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jan 5, 2010)

Twix said:


> I am guessing that it's this: we're not supposed to include links to outside sources aside from fotki in our signatures. It counts as advertising in your signature and is prohibited. It was in the announcement this month; I changed mine right after reading it. Other permisable things to include are listed in the announcement.
> 
> HTH.


 
That's probably it. I had a link to the article on another way to hair type. I don't really see what that could advertise, but I get it. Thanks.

ETA: And you did it in your post; naming the link something rather than the address showing. How do you do that again?


----------



## Twix (Jan 5, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> I don't even remember how to add the links. I still have my picture. But I had the link to my fotki saying "fotki," and I don't remember how to do that. UGH!!!




Type the word fotki.
Highlight it.
Click the Globe with the link on it to create a hyperlink.
When prompted, enter the URL of your fotki.
Click ok.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jan 5, 2010)

Nevermind, there it is.


----------



## discobiscuits (Jan 5, 2010)

Ivey14 said:


> I noticed this earlier today. I just redid it tho...





ROBOTxcore said:


> Neeeevermind!



*for both of you: love you & your blogs  ★*


----------



## Tylove101 (Jan 6, 2010)

Ya'll got me checking mine to see if it's still there... 

ETA:  yep it is


----------



## Ivey14 (Jan 6, 2010)

_***Deleted*** 			_


----------



## LiberianGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Ivey14 said:


> I didn't even know this forum had rules like that (aside from the obvious, like no threatening/sexual harassment/etc.). I'm still somewhat of a newbie....
> 
> I don't understand how a link to your fotki hair album would count as "non-advertisement". I mean, I'm sure lots of women post in their fotki's like what kind of products they use to get some great results in the caption box, hence, a form of advertisement. It's kind of the same as beauty blogs. Soooo....in actuality, if they don't want to allow any advertising in the forum, we should not post any links at all.
> 
> ...


 
You can post other links, just not in your siggy.


----------



## Twix (Jan 6, 2010)

Ivey14 said:


> I didn't even know this forum had rules like that (aside from the obvious, like no threatening/sexual harassment/etc.). I'm still somewhat of a newbie....
> 
> I don't understand how a link to your fotki hair album would count as "non-advertisement". I mean, I'm sure lots of women post in their fotki's like what kind of products they use to get some great results in the caption box, hence, a form of advertisement. It's kind of the same as beauty blogs. Soooo....in actuality, if they don't want to allow any advertising in the forum, we should not post any links at all.
> 
> ...



The rationale that I understood from it is this: for some people, their blogs are their side hustle. Links to those blogs, therefore, could be a form of self-promotion, not necessarily the promotion of a product, that people are getting money from. From my understanding, there's no way to get monetary gain from your fotki. In that case, one would be just like any other advertiser or vendor that has to pay for advertising. 

They don't mind allowing advertising; they just want people to pay for it. Many advertisers pay per impression (per page view that their advertisement is on). A link in one's signature is an advertisement that occurs in every post that the user has enabled the signature on; thus, you could have thousands of impressions per day.

From a web marketing standpoint, the rules aren't that contradictory at all. To me, posting here is a privilege that I had to purchase and that has rules that come with membership, so I'm fine with following the rules that've been laid out with having that membership. The trade-off of having healthy hair and fellowship with other black females from being here for roughly 7 bucks a year is worth me abstaining from putting a link to my blog in my signature.


----------



## Ivey14 (Jan 6, 2010)

_***Deleted*** 			_


----------



## Ivey14 (Jan 6, 2010)

_***Deleted*** 			_


----------



## Twix (Jan 6, 2010)

Ivey14 said:


> *"You are allowed the following hyperlinks to your posts/signatures:*
> 1. Links within the forum - i.e. check this topic
> 2. Links to your FOTKI album - *ONLY FOTKI not a blog*
> 3. Links to your Long Hair Care Forum powered blog
> ...



It doesn't, or else the majority of the boards on the forum like politics, entertainment, etc. would cease to function.

It only applies to your signature.


----------



## Twix (Jan 6, 2010)

Ivey14 said:


> *I understand that the site offers a blog area here, but I am very self-expressive and creative and can't stand the lack of design capabilities that it offers. I am a graphic designer so I am constantly wanting to change the look of a site, experimenting with different codes and what not.*



I'm also a graphic designer, but at the same time I realize that this is not my site and that, at best, I can give suggestions that may or may not be taken.

That said, I suppose it might be better for me to sit on my hands and allow an actual admin to address your concerns from here. GL.


----------



## SiobhanM (Jan 6, 2010)

Its politics as usual. 
 If i had a website and people wanted to advertise they would have to pay, thats just business. 
Your blog may not advertise but others may. 
Their signature may contain a link to blog where they are selling a product. Therefore by them using LHCF as their base they should pay. 
And its just for your signature. Maybe just have a link for your blog in your fotki, since that is still allowed.
LHCF is a business at the end of the day. 
HTH


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 6, 2010)

Ivey14 said:


> My blog isn't monetized though. And I would like to believe that I am helping people with any advice that I can offer through my experiences, so it is not "just a blog" I can put aside and ignore.
> 
> The purpose of this site is to help others learn about healthy hair care practices and meeting other women in the process as you have implied. So why is that I have to be penalized for wanting to help through my blog, just because of the assumption that some people are taking advantage and getting paid per view? What about those that are like me that are trying to help others without any monetary gain? And I'm not talking about posting links to just blogs either.....
> 
> ...


Don't know if you know this or not, but the owner of this site is a woman of color.


----------



## casey3035 (Jan 6, 2010)

I dont understand why mine got deleted...it was just Pikistrip photos. I see others still have theirs up-yes actual Piki strips but mine were removed...can anyone tell me why this would happen?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 6, 2010)

casey3035 said:


> I dont understand why mine got deleted...it was just Pikistrip photos. I see others still have theirs up-yes actual Piki strips but mine were removed...can anyone tell me why this would happen?


I believe even if its Pikistrips, if the size of it is too large, they will delete.  The other members whose siggies are still large...know that theirs (deleted siggy) is on the way  There are thousands of members on this forum, so I'm sure its going to take a little time.

HTH


----------



## didirose (Jan 8, 2010)

I barely post on this site anymore.  I just come in from time to time to search for certain topics and I get a message saying I was advertising because of a link I put in my signature.  It was definitely not a "side hustle" and I definitely find this whole thing ridiculous.  In the end, I understand rules are rules so my rant end here...ffrant:

Thanks to the OP for posting this topic.  Off to lurkdom I go...


----------



## Ivey14 (Jan 8, 2010)

_***Deleted*** 			_


----------



## casey3035 (Jan 8, 2010)

Just checking mine...


----------



## baby42 (Jan 9, 2010)

I have not been for sometime check to see if mines is alright


----------



## firecracker (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh well it is what it is.  All needs and wants cannot be met here and damn sho not fo six damn fiddy.  So what is a girl to do? Dont ask fo no refund! Lol.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jan 9, 2010)

firecracker said:


> Oh well it is what it is.  All needs and wants cannot be met here and damn sho not fo six damn fiddy.  So what is a girl to do? Dont ask fo no refund! Lol.


  You must mean 6.50 x 50,000 or so plus ads


----------



## 2Bossay (Jan 9, 2010)

didirose said:


> I barely post on this site anymore. I just come in from time to time to search for certain topics and I get a message saying I was advertising because of a link I put in my signature. It was definitely not a "side hustle" and I definitely find this whole thing ridiculous. In the end, I understand rules are rules so my rant end here...ffrant:
> 
> Thanks to the OP for posting this topic. Off to lurkdom I go...


IM GLAD 2 C I WASNT THE ONLY 1 THAT THIZ HAPPENED 2...IM LIKE BANNED 4 WAT?!..I 2 DONT COME ON HERE THAT OFTEN 2 GET BANNED 4 ADVERTISING N E THING...THIZ COULVE BEEN HANDLED IN A DIFFERENT FASHION...DAM SHAME...SO AFTER THIZ IZ OVA I WONT B RENEWING MY MEMBERSHIP...


----------



## KEWLKAT103 (Jan 9, 2010)

Rules are rules, but I sure do hope they get around to deleting everybody's illegal siggies.
It's not fair to have rules if they are not enforced board wide.


----------



## devin (Jan 9, 2010)

I too feel like some of the others. I have been a member here for years, and had been sick recently. I had not been on the boards and then when I was feeling well I came to log on only to find that my account was suspended!erplexed I had no idea what happened since I had not received any email. This was really disappointing to me, and I think it definitely could have been handled much better!


----------



## skegeesmb (Jan 9, 2010)

I noticed mine is gone too, but I don't remember advertising anything other than fotki.


----------



## firecracker (Jan 9, 2010)

2Bossay said:


> IM GLAD 2 C I WASNT THE ONLY 1 THAT THIZ HAPPENED 2...IM LIKE BANNED 4 WAT?!..I 2 DONT COME ON HERE THAT OFTEN 2 GET BANNED 4 ADVERTISING N E THING...THIZ COULVE BEEN HANDLED IN A DIFFERENT FASHION...DAM SHAME...SO AFTER THIZ IZ OVA I WONT B RENEWING MY MEMBERSHIP...


 bye bossay!


----------



## firecracker (Jan 9, 2010)

Shahla said:


> You must mean 6.50 x 50,000 or so plus ads


  It's a business baby!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 10, 2010)

firecracker said:


> bye bossay!


----------



## skegeesmb (Jan 10, 2010)

I guess my siggie was too big.  Darn, I had my transistioning counter in my siggie.  Now I can't really remember when I started transitioning.


----------



## Sweetyb (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh wow... I just saw the admin's post about signatures (dated 12/31/09) outlining a new policy that starts Jan 1st.  I just went into my siggy right now and deleted practically everything in it, lol.  Sorry for those who had theirs deleted... I just saw the admin's posting by chance just a moment ago.


----------



## so1913 (Jan 10, 2010)

*stretches* *yawn*

Back from my week long ban lol, and my siggy is wiped clean as well. I hadn't changed my siggy in 1 year and completely forgot (since I don't pay attention to it) that I had my entertainment company's website link in it.  It clicked after I got banned and I was trying to figure out what I did wrong lol, my first ban in almost 7 yrs of membership lol.  Funny thing is my company website has been down for months now and wasn't even up and running.  It's all good though...I needed the week break from lurking here anyway lol.


----------



## Sharpened (Jan 10, 2010)

I had no idea and I was banned for a week, not one day. A quick warning PM would have been sufficient. Viewing the nature of my last posts, what am I supposed to think?


----------



## Honey Bee (Jan 11, 2010)

This is sickening, really.  All I had was a pikistrip which, btw, took me AGES to figure out how to do.  Now I have to start all over??  I don't even know how to resize pics.

This is very tedious, LHCF.  Y'all need to put up a tutorial or something.


----------



## ImNatalie (Jul 22, 2012)

Sorry, wrong topic, please delete


----------



## Krullete (Jul 28, 2012)

*Siggy size test*

testing 1.2.3...


----------



## Krullete (Jul 28, 2012)

And again...


----------

